# للبيع / شيول كتربلير طراز: 950b موديل:1981 رقم العرض: 150819‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (29 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شيول كتربلير

طراز: 950b

موديل:1981

رقم العرض: 150819

عدد ساعات العمل: 8,412ساعه

الحاله: جيده جدا

السعر:226الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاءh4العالمية​


----------



## kafh (2 مارس 2012)

*رد: للبيع / شيول كتربلير طراز: 950b موديل:1981 رقم العرض: 150819‎*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

______________________________​

تمر خلاص وسكري للبيع بالجملة والمفرق 

* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 





*​


----------

